# Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...



## MeRiDiAn (4. April 2006)

.. zuerst überlegte ich, in welches Unterforum ich diese Short-Story einstellen könnte, aber da es sich ja nunmal um die Niederlande handelt, dachte ich, er wäre hier richtig ... auch ohne Fisch&Angel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vergangenes Jahr ging es wiedereinmal in Richtung - flaches Land, Polder, Schafe & Blumen ... korrekt, Holland.
Nach ewig langer Anfahrt endlich angekommen, überkommt einen ob man es will oder nicht, eine eigenartige Aura .. 
NEIN, wir haben in keinem der CoffeeShops zuvor Halt gemacht ... 
Es ist einfach anders als daheim ..
es ist einfach ruhiger als daheim ...
es ist einfach freundlicher als daheim ...
es riecht irgendwie einfach besser als daheim ...
es ist eben einfach Holland.
Das weite flache grüne Land mit den bunten Farbmeeren von gelb, rot & violett ... den weissen Tupfen auf den Dünen, den braunen Flecken auf den riesigen Weiden ...
Den Blumen, Schafen & Kühen.
Dazu gesellen sich, die braunen Linien im weiten Grün, dem blauen endlosen Saum an den weissen Dünenstränden & dieses rote Licht, das abwechselnd zwischen den sich drehenden Windmühlflügeln zu sehen ist ... 
Die Polder, das Meer & die Sonne.

Ich glaub es bedarf nicht viel um dieses Land zu beschreiben .. es offenbart seinen Charme sofort Jedem,
der durch die kleinen Gassen, zwischen den Klinkerhäusern mit den bunten Türen läuft.

Es ist schon eigenartig, dass ich mit 2 Pullovern & den Händen in den Taschen am windigen Strand stehe
& die einheimischen Kinder lachend ins kalte Meer springen.

Es ist schon eigenartig, dass ich hier im Laden 2€ für 2 Stengel Osterglocken bezahlen muss & in Holland freiwillig
1,50 € für einen riesigen Strauss davon, in der kleinen Holzbox dort am Strassenrand hinterlassen kann.

Es ist schon eigenartig, dass der Wind dort, nicht so elendig kalt & verbissen in mein Gesicht bläst, wie er es hier zu hause tut.

Es ist schon eigenartig, dass es mir dort Freude macht, durch den Nieselregen & die Dünen zu laufen
& ich hier zu hause mit keiner Silbe bei solchem Wetter dran denken mag ... 

.. es ist schon ein eigenartiges Land .. aber dazu noch soooo wunderschön.

basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*


----------



## Murphy88 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Hallo Basti - an dir ist ja ein Poet verlorengegangen !

Die Bilder sind wie immer allererste Sahne - gestochen scharf, satte Farben und ein toller Bildaufbau ... 10/10 Punkte #6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Sag mal jung das ist mal wieder richtig spitze.#6 
bist du fotograf.#6 
und mal wider ein super bericht.erste sahne#6 





Gruss Mr.Twister.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

...wirklich der Hammer die Bilder....

Basti ich kann nur sagen#r ...

greetz Stefan


----------



## guidingmaster (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

#6 #6 #6


----------



## PulheimerHecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Hi, 


Wirklich SUPER KLASSE BILDER    :m

Bist du Fotograph , weil als Amatuerfilmer glaub ich nicht, dass man solche Aufnahmen zu Stande bringen kann  Hut ab 


PS. Was für eine Camera verwendest du denn ?


----------



## Florian Eu (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

hey
wow.. die sind wirklich gut!!!
mit welcher kamera haste die denn gemacht?!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Danke Euch !

NEIN, ich bin absolut kein Fotograf o.ä. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe einfach nur Spass an schönen Fotos. Halten Eindrücke eben besser
fest als alles andere ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diese Fotos wurden mit der 300 D & diversen Objektiven von Canon gemacht.

*@Murphy* .. ich & ein Poet  ... das Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg
basti


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Geil!!!

Von Dir sind immer meine Hintergrundpics...:m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Dir sind immer meine Hintergrundpics


DANKE .. falls Dir was wirklich gut gefällt, sage mir welche & ich schicke sie Dir in XXL per Mail ... basti


----------



## highsider (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Hey Basti 
nich das du mir jetz meine Freundin ausspannst |gr:
sie steht total auf deine Holland Bilder :k|rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. April 2006)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

hehehhehe, na warte erst,
bis ich ihr meine Briefmarkensammlung gezeigt habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg
basti


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Kleine Bilderreise Holland ...*

Hi,
sehr schöne Bilder #6
Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Hausgewässer , z.T. sehr ungewönlich da die meisten bei soch einem Wetter ehr selten am Wasser sind.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------

